# Timeout On Moboot



## BigMamaSci (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry if this has already been asked, I searched and couldn't find anything.

Is there a way to either disable the timeout on the boot screen or at least make it longer than 5 seconds?

My attention span is sometimes that of a goldfish, and I miss my chance to select a different boot option.

Thanks!


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Taken from opening moboot.zip file and reading the README...

Want to have /boot mounted as rw, then cd to /boot. This is in webOS using XTerm or novaterm from WQI. You can do it from Android though idk the commands.


```
mount -o remount,rw /boot<br />
cd /boot<br />
echo "10" >/boot/moboot.timeout	 # will set timeout to 10 (defaults to 5)<br />
sync
```


----------



## BigMamaSci (Oct 28, 2011)

Silly README files...

I set it to 15 seconds. No more multiple reboots for me!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

mine is at 1 second ftw


----------



## kevguillot (Jul 25, 2011)

worked great thanks!!


----------

